# stupid dog owners



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Oh I"m sorry! I get so angry when people are thoughtless and arrogant about their animals.

My only problem here is when those pitt bulls, shepherds and big unfriendly dogs are running around without an owner in sight. If someone has a leash on their big aggressivve looking dog or is even by it...I'm pretty calm. Unfortunately thats a rare thing in my neighborhood.

Good luck to you...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That sounds like a scary experience. I think there should be more information put out on how people should behave around service animals.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

sounds like you ran into some arrogant jocks there. I've always thought certain dog owners need to be spayed and neutered.


----------



## mad deranged women (Mar 26, 2010)

Pudden said:


> sounds like you ran into some arrogant jocks there. I've always thought certain dog owners need to be spayed and neutered.


tell me about it


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

I would never,ever put German shepherds next to pit bulls,staffies and such!!!It's just not right!They're the most intelligent dogs,without doubt.Far more intelligent than our great golden friends,which are second.They're great dogs.The most loyal companion.As you can can probably guess i had a shepherd for 14 years,since i was very young,till 2008.She was the most kind and clever dog!Miss you,my lady Lora!


----------



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

God i totally agree, we usually refer to them as the extension to 'mans' manhood lol I am sick to the back teeth of having run-ins with staffies and the like so much so that i recently inquired about pepper sprays and the like sadly, theyre banned here. I had a staffie corner me just before xmas on my own doorstep- horror of horrors the **** door was locked and i couldnt get in!!! Ive seen a staffy attack a pup and ive seen 2 staffys set about an elderly dog not so long ago, the poor owner then got told to [email protected]*& off when she asked the moron chavs to put them on a lead. Blood boiling at this end too!!!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Pudden said:


> sounds like you ran into some arrogant jocks there. I've always thought certain dog owners need to be spayed and neutered.


Sounds like an excellent solution! lol

Mad Deranged Woman - I'm so sorry that you had to go through this.


----------



## mad deranged women (Mar 26, 2010)

Bell said:


> I would never,ever put German shepherds next to pit bulls,staffies and such!!!It's just not right!They're the most intelligent dogs,without doubt.Far more intelligent than our great golden friends,which are second.They're great dogs.The most loyal companion.As you can can probably guess i had a shepherd for 14 years,since i was very young,till 2008.She was the most kind and clever dog!Miss you,my lady Lora!


 
i know what you mean & i had a diamond of a Sheppard 
but what gets me mad is when you get a great dog like that in the wrong hands 
i see too much of it with people having them as a status symbol & it makes me mad because i know that they can be very great dogs
im even considering having one as my next G D 
but im not comparing them to Pitt bulls & staffies 
what i mean is when you get stupid people with them they are just as dangerous & its sad


----------



## Stircrazy (Nov 30, 2009)

I have no problems with staffies either (when they have been bread properly) I used to agree with all the stories and such and applied it to all of them, then I started meeting some and I don't think there is such a thing as a dog that is better with people. I looked into it and this wa part of there breading as handlers didn't want to get bit when breaking up a fight. now days we are seeing a lot with a reduced fighting drive but still a powerfull human friendly quality. I looked at a rescue dog that was a staffie and we were ready to get it.. it was great with the kids, great with us.. a huge suck, but it was unknowen as to weather it would be good in a house with a cat. and since we had the cat for almost 16 years, she is the boss. 

If I didn't have a cat, we would have had the staffie in a heart beat. I had a shepard groing up, and one of my old girlfriend's parents raised rotties.. so I find them all great dogs, the ones I am scard of is the little cute ones, as they are usaly the most ignorant and there little nips hurt.

Steve


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

mad deranged women said:


> i know what you mean & i had a diamond of a Sheppard
> but what gets me mad is when you get a great dog like that in the wrong hands
> i see too much of it with people having them as a status symbol & it makes me mad because i know that they can be very great dogs
> im even considering having one as my next G D
> ...


I agree!German shepherds are more serious dogs,they need more training,obedience,exercise.We had a female,she was really sweet-cheeky and just a fine lady,but one year when we were coming back from the sea with my aunt's family,we decided to invite them in with their young female giant schnauzer-Izzy(still with them now)Lori was about 5-6 years old and Izabella was an year and a half old-around the age Bell is now.Lora got very territorial,growled and tried to snap her even.Whereas Belly,regardless he's a male,would be delighted to have a playmate come...you know goldens..Anyway,when we got outside she was very kind to her cousin.So-they definitely have temperament,but are great dogs.When me and my 3 years older brother used to playfight,she jumped against him and barked(not mean,of course,just telling him off),she protected me,she knew i was much weaker.So that's it-it depends on the owner.


----------



## ConorRiley (Mar 31, 2010)

Haha I'm worried for when Riley grows up. We were in Pets At Home the other day and he was trying to jump all over a staff and he's only a pup. 
Staffs, Bull Terriers and Mastiffs seem to be the common dog of choice for anyone in a tracksuit and I think its why they have been given a bad name. I basically hate the fact that they go for the most intimidating dog possible and then don't even train it because it looks scarier that way. I was pinned against a wall by a Rottweiler once and ever since then I've had a hate for them and their owners.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I hate the pestery dogs and their owners. My pet peeve with me service dog....those GD retractable leashes....

Oh boy do those make me mad. Moxie has been violate while working in more ways than I can count.

One guy had a silky terrier on the end of his leash and it ran at Moxie snapping, who was being more than kind and ignoring the little snot. Then the guy had the nerve to go, 'careful that dog is going to get it's face bit off.'

Okay Moxie is small, but your little snot is snack food for her, how about you teach your spoiled little brat some manners.

The worst thing is when people let their dog come up to Moxie while she's working and then have the gall to say, "oh let them play."

Um no... Moxie has a very structured day and she will play when it is time for her to play.

*End rant* sorry for OT.

Sorry for what happened, don't let that stop you from going out.


----------



## mad deranged women (Mar 26, 2010)

Stircrazy said:


> I have no problems with staffies either (when they have been bread properly) I used to agree with all the stories and such and applied it to all of them, then I started meeting some and I don't think there is such a thing as a dog that is better with people. I looked into it and this wa part of there breading as handlers didn't want to get bit when breaking up a fight. now days we are seeing a lot with a reduced fighting drive but still a powerfull human friendly quality. I looked at a rescue dog that was a staffie and we were ready to get it.. it was great with the kids, great with us.. a huge suck, but it was unknowen as to weather it would be good in a house with a cat. and since we had the cat for almost 16 years, she is the boss.
> 
> If I didn't have a cat, we would have had the staffie in a heart beat. I had a shepard groing up, and one of my old girlfriend's parents raised rotties.. so I find them all great dogs, the ones I am scard of is the little cute ones, as they are usaly the most ignorant and there little nips hurt.
> 
> Steve


 
i know what you mean i have more little snappers than anything else
when we was on holiday all we saw was blooming chiwawas :doh:
all they did was yap ,yap ,yap cuffing yap me saying this years ago 
we had one but i don't ever remember it yapping that much


----------

